# Aggression



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't posted in awhile, things have been going smoothly, Until a week ago. A lot of aggression! One of my White-Clouds chases every one around. A the Neones! 1 fem, 3 mails One of the m stays VARY close to the F ALL the time only leaving her to chase another fish away. gotten so bad that one of the other Neon M hides all the time , only coming out to eat .I know my schools are small. what can I do:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

k. The behavior is perfectly normal in white clouds. Also in schools with too few females. Survival depends on passing on the genes. There is no thought in this process. The neon M that is being aggressive is just protecting his female. Your schools are too small to begin with. You seem to be ok with telling the difference between the sexes in the tetras. Go get some more females. (You have the space and the filter can take the load?). I hope so.. (personally I would find a home for the white clouds. Either another tank, or someone elses tank). They are not going to stop the nipping. They are actually known for it. Little fish, BIG attitude. LoL.. like a chihuahua. But relax abou the behavior. It's normal, there is nothing wrong with the fish themselves, just their situation. You can fix this and it will all be fine. Be careful. Good luck!


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well. guess I need another tank.. LOL Maybe a 30 gal. Ps. Keeping the bio-lode in mind:animated_fish_swimm


----------

